
Anybody can write good bash (with a little effort) - ingve
https://blog.yossarian.net/2020/01/23/Anybody-can-write-good-bash-with-a-little-effort
======
ohiovr
I have found the bashdb plugin for vscode to be invaluable. It can step
through, watch variables, break points and some other things. BashIDE is
another good vscode add on that can take you to var definitions and format
code (but I don't trust the formatter).

